# Sherlock



## GlucoseGary (Jan 15, 2012)

Don't be one of the unfortunate 45 million who miss it, and who therefore have nothing to say about television for the next year.

My life's been all over the shop in the last couple of weeks. With the end of Sherlock, I lose my one 90-minute period of sanity


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

Got to agree with you Gary - one of the best things I've seen on tv for a long time, helped enormously by the presence of Martin Freeman. Superb adaptation!


----------



## macast (Jan 15, 2012)

not seen it. is it THAT good???


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

macast said:


> not seen it. is it THAT good???



Yes, I certainly think so


----------



## macast (Jan 15, 2012)

I went with my grandson to see the new Sherlock movie and HATED IT!!!!  it was torture having to sit there for 2 hours watching such tripe!!! 

if this tv Sherlock is anything like the movie then it won't be my cup of tea at all.  please re-assure me before I spend time watching


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

macast said:


> I went with my grandson to see the new Sherlock movie and HATED IT!!!!  it was torture having to sit there for 2 hours watching such tripe!!!
> 
> if this tv Sherlock is anything like the movie then it won't be my cup of tea at all.  please re-assure me before I spend time watching



I haven't seen the movie so can't comment! I think this tv one works best if you've seen the others, like when Sherlock and Watson meet so you know a bit about their backgrounds. The stories are set in modern times and Watson writes a blog!


----------



## macast (Jan 15, 2012)

ok.... I'm going in!!!!  I may be some time!!!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm fussy about my Sherlock (Jeremy Brett fan) and thought yon Cumberbatch made a fair fist of it on the telly, but I've seen the trailers for the movie and that was quite enough for me. I'll be giving that a miss unless it's all that's on at 3am some night when I'm hypo and past caring.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just didn't get this at all, missed first episode but started watching last weeks Hounds of the baskerville but knocked it off after 20 minutes.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

toby said:


> Just didn't get this at all, missed first episode but started watching last weeks Hounds of the baskerville but knocked it off after 20 minutes.



I can imagine if you haven't seen previous episodes you won't have seen how the characters shape up, so it might be confusing. Often difficult picking these things up once they've been going a while - imagine watching Dr Who, or Buffy or Star Trek etc. if you've missed all the plot development and character interplay  Get the box set for your birthday


----------



## GlucoseGary (Jan 15, 2012)

I've only seen the first Guy Ritchie/Robert Downey Jr Sherlock, not this latest one. Thought it was perfectly watchable, but just as forgettable.

Gatiss/Moffat/Cumberbatch's Sherlock is in a completely different league. It's the mental equivalent of a half-marathon followed by some all-in wrestling and a game of tiddlywinks. Fabulous stuff.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

GlucoseGary said:


> Gatiss/Moffat/Cumberbatch's Sherlock is in a completely different league. It's the mental equivalent of a half-marathon followed by some all-in wrestling and a game of tiddlywinks. Fabulous stuff.



Haha! Spot on!


----------



## macast (Jan 15, 2012)

wow!!!  now that WAS brilliant!!!   just watched last week's episode.  utterly watchable.  intellegent stuff.  great.  will be watching the week's episode too 

and I was brought up on Basil Rathbone .... and later Jeremy Brett 

ps.... thanks for the 'heads up' Gary x


----------



## FM001 (Jan 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I can imagine if you haven't seen previous episodes you won't have seen how the characters shape up, so it might be confusing. Often difficult picking these things up once they've been going a while - imagine watching Dr Who, or Buffy or Star Trek etc. if you've missed all the plot development and character interplay  Get the box set for your birthday




Your probably right and missing the previous episodes wouldn't help.  Just one question - why is it set in contemporary times as this isn't how Conan Doyle wrote it


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

toby said:


> Your probably right and missing the previous episodes wouldn't help.  Just one question - why is it set in contemporary times as this isn't how Conan Doyle wrote it



Actually, I think that is a stroke of genius - it's using CD stories, but in a contemporary setting with modern tech etc. - very well written, so it works really well


----------



## macast (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't believe it!!!!  just at the most exciting part of the whole programme my digital signal was lost 

now I'll have to wait til tomorrow and watch it on iplayer!!!!!

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

macast said:


> I don't believe it!!!!  just at the most exciting part of the whole programme my digital signal was lost
> 
> now I'll have to wait til tomorrow and watch it on iplayer!!!!!
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Has Moriarty got to you as well?


----------



## macast (Jan 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Has Moriarty got to you as well?



I think he must have pushed my aerial off the roof so that I missed the conclusion 



it's back on now.... but too late!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

macast said:


> I think he must have pushed my aerial off the roof so that I missed the conclusion
> 
> 
> 
> it's back on now.... but too late!!!



Good ending to look forward to!


----------



## macast (Jan 16, 2012)

omg..... just watched the end on iPlayer 

what a great programme that is!!!  perhaps I'll treat myself to the boxed set and see the last series too


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

macast said:


> omg..... just watched the end on iPlayer
> 
> what a great programme that is!!!  perhaps I'll treat myself to the boxed set and see the last series too



I would say they are all of a similar high standard


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 16, 2012)

*'Contains Spoilers'*

Watched it earlier this evening as it finished too late last night for K to watch and we all like to watch together. 

Despite being familiar with the original story, I did have a bit of a tear at the end - Martin Freeman is the best casting for Watson in any Holmes story I have seen. 'The Cumbershoes' as K calls him (a twitter thing or something) is perfect too - Jeremy Brett was a hard act to follow but these modernisations are compelling viewing

Did not expect Jim to do that (tho' I knew he had to go) - shall miss him in next series. 

Only 3 episodes? Always leave 'em wanting more...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

MeanMom said:


> Only 3 episodes? Always leave 'em wanting more...



I know! The series is over as soon as it's begun!  I saw MF being interviewed though and he said he is looking forward to making more


----------



## macast (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree MM ..... Martin Freeman is an amazing Dr Watson.  so good to have such a great Watson..... interesting, intellegent, and somewhat fanciable 

Sherlock too, is probably the most interesting Sherlock I've seen.

Moriaty is the weirdest JM I've ever seen..... much scarier than any other coz he is clearly insane   not just evil

can't wait til the next series.  when is the last episode repeated again.  I'd love to watch it again (the iPlayer version was a bit jerky and I couldn't see the fall very well)

I'm hooked!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2012)

macast said:


> ... when is the last episode repeated again.  I'd love to watch it again (the iPlayer version was a bit jerky and I couldn't see the fall very well)
> 
> I'm hooked!!!



I think it is repeated at 7pm on BBC3 on Saturday night


----------



## Copepod (Jan 17, 2012)

Very glad that my sister alerted me to this at the beginning of the series 

Will enjoy any future series if / when they are screened - have heard 2013 mentioned.


----------



## macast (Jan 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I think it is repeated at 7pm on BBC3 on Saturday night



brilliant!  thanks Northerner


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 17, 2012)

Link to Watsons Blog - in this instance about 'A Study in Pink' the first one of the first series. If you haven't seen it beg, steal or borrow to do so 

http://www.johnwatsonblog.co.uk/blog/07february


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2012)

I just bought a tv mag today and I see that they are repeating the latest episode at 8 o'clock, not 7 as I said earlier


----------



## cazscot (Jan 17, 2012)

I am a long term Jeremy Brett fan and for me he is the best Sherlock Homes ever therefore I was determined not to like the new jazzed up version but oh how wrong I was.  I have loved it from the beginning and thought that excellent .  I can't wait to find out he managed to cheat death, I know it has something to do with Molly but can't figure out what .


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2012)

Sherlock - Series 1 and 2 Box Set - out on Monday 23rd January!


----------



## macast (Jan 19, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sherlock - Series 1 and 2 Box Set - out on Monday 23rd January!




oooh thanks Northerner 

I noticed that it is downloadable from iTunes too


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sherlock - Series 1 and 2 Box Set - out on Monday 23rd January!



Just in time for K's Birthday


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 10, 2012)

Ordered the box set from Amazon, because it sounded as if I might like it.  Arrived yesterday (Thursday 9th).

Just finished watching "A Study in Pink" and it's BRILLIANT!  Wonderful update -- look forward to seeing the rest!  (May also re-read "A Study in Scarlet" if I can find it somewhere...)


----------



## runner (Feb 10, 2012)

Watched it on TV and love it, but missed the last one, then found repeat and recorded it - looking forward to watching it.  Liked the film too, but like Pride and Prejudice, the TV series was better!


----------



## FM001 (Feb 10, 2012)

Tempted to get the box set myself after watching only 20 minutes of it and writing it off


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 16, 2013)

According to the Daily Fail, series 3 will be starting on New Years' Day.

I've had the DVDs on pre-order from Amazon since summer.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 16, 2013)

Links:


Sherlock: Benedict Cumberbatch left wondering about his own faked death scene (The Telegraph)
Sherlock's top secret mystery survival finally revealed (The Grauniad; doesn't contain spoilers)
BBC programme information and links to the associated websites (Watson's blog has been updated)
New Sherlock is 'best yet' (BBC Entertainments News; includes video clip)


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 16, 2013)

Reading Watson's blog, one of the "posters" is Sauron1976 ? a subtle link to Martin Freeman's role as Bilbo!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> According to the Daily Fail, series 3 will be starting on New Years' Day.
> 
> I've had the DVDs on pre-order from Amazon since summer.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## runner (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay love it!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 26, 2013)

In (sort-of) related news, Benedict Cumberbatch will be playing Brian Epstein (the Beatles' manager) in an upcoming biopic.

I hope Benedict wins!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, did y'all see Sherlock's return? I thought it hugely entertaining and, as someone on another forum said, it really messed with your head . 

Martin Freeman really is an excellent Watson, and he almost got me wiping away a tear with his performance when Sherlock suddenly turned up from the 'dead' - the churning emotions he felt were evident on his face. I'm so glad the boys are back 

Like Robert upthread I pre-ordered the dvds months ago...


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 2, 2014)

Oops - just to add that I cackled with glee when Benedict's parents turned up as Sherlock's parents ..


----------



## Copepod (Jan 2, 2014)

Please no more spoiler alerts - will watch on iPlayer as part of my rest day, as was trail running yesterday


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry - I was a bit over-excited <blush>

Actually I avoided this thread up to now for fear of spoilers...


----------



## runner (Jan 2, 2014)

We had a power cut from about 8pm - 12am, so going to watch on iPlayer today, or might catch repeat on Friday eve.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 2, 2014)

Pine Marten said:


> Sorry - I was a bit over-excited <blush>
> 
> Actually I avoided this thread up to now for fear of spoilers...



No worries, Pine Marten 

Just watched on iPlayer - perfect thing for a post race recovery afternoon. Had to pause a few times, once to feed cat to stop her standing in front of screen, then a couple more times to stretch properly. Very satisfying. Looking forward to future episodes!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought it was up to its excellent previous standards  Only problem was that I was supposed to be recording Harry Potter on the other side, but ended up with some rubbish off E4 by mistake! 

Looking forward to Sunday's episode. Martin Freeman is an excellent actor


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 28, 2014)

According to the Wikia Sherlock Portal, filming of Series 4 and 5 is already planned!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 28, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> According to the Wikia Sherlock Portal, filming of Series 4 and 5 is already planned!



Brilliant news absolutely love Sherlock, cannot wait to see series 4 and 5 !!


----------



## runner (Mar 29, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 15, 2014)

toby said:


> Just one question - why is it set in contemporary times as this isn't how Conan Doyle wrote it



Actually, Doyle _did_ write his stories to be up-to-the-minute as of date of publication; one of them even uses the then-recent invention of the phonograph (the forerunner of the gramophone, which in turn was the forerunner of the Walkman, which evolved into the MP3 player). _Sherlock_ is thus very faithful to the spirit of the original stories.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2015)

Something to look forward to on New Year's Day!


----------



## Lauren (Nov 30, 2015)

Ooh I have just seen this thread. I love Sherlock, really looking forward to the New Year's Day episode! After seeing that they have set it back in the past I had my doubts but now I've seen the trailer I am pretty excited


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 1, 2016)

Just watched Series 4, Episode 0 -- great stuff!  Only trouble is, I wonder when the series proper is on...


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jan 1, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> Just watched Series 4, Episode 0 -- great stuff!  Only trouble is, I wonder when the series proper is on...


Next year around this time


----------



## Caroline (Jan 2, 2016)

Shan't be watching Sherlock, not my tipple, I am hooked on Call the Midwife so am eagerly awaiting the new series...


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 30, 2016)

Series 4 is finally here — BBC1, New Year's Day, 20:30 (I think, be sure to check the time beforehand).

Unfortunately my TV signal (and that of other people near me) has been ropey recently, but I'm recording it off Freesat (HD of course), so it should be OK.


----------



## runner (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes, looking forward to it (and Call the Midwife!)


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 1, 2017)

To my annoyance, BBC News are screening their "In Remembrance, Part 2" segment of their 2016 round-up at the same time as _Sherlock_.  So I have set my Freesat recorder to record that (and the other parts of the round-up), whilst my Blu-ray recorder records _Sherlock_.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> To my annoyance, BBC News are screening their "In Remembrance, Part 2" segment of their 2016 round-up at the same time as _Sherlock_.  So I have set my Freesat recorder to record that (and the other parts of the round-up), whilst my Blu-ray recorder records _Sherlock_.


Can I ask what model of Blu-ray recorder you have @robert@fm? I'm looking for something to replace my ageing Sony DVD recorder (now 8 years old! )


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 1, 2017)

It's a Panasonic DMRBWT740EB (the "EB" means that it's the UK version of that model). It has twin Freeview tuners and a 1TB hard drive as well as a Blu-Ray drive, though I haven't yet recorded anything to Blu-Ray.

Currently not available on Amazon, but that may mean that there's a newer model.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> It's a Panasonic DMRBWT740EB (the "EB" means that it's the UK version of that model). It has twin Freeview tuners and a 1TB hard drive as well as a Blu-Ray drive, though I haven't yet recorded anything to Blu-Ray.
> 
> Currently not available on Amazon, but that may mean that there's a newer model.


Cheers Robert, will take a look 

ETA: The Co-op are selling it, so I can get dividend on it too!  Looks like just what I have been looking for


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 2, 2017)

Missed _Sherlock_ last night, so just finished watching the recording. More twists than a bent corkscrew, and what a finish! (And that's all I'm saying, in case there are those who haven't watched it yet.)

Incidentally, I've been experimenting with my Blu-Ray player, and it can read my NAS (network) drive as if it were a USB drive attached directly to the player! Playing some music from it right now.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 2, 2017)

Ooh, goody, more tech for the Mikey household, now that I've got my shiny new 4K TV. I've been looking for a Blu-ray player.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 5, 2017)

The video release of Series 4 is on January 23; Amazon are offering DVD, Blu-Ray, Blu-Ray steelbook edition (which is only £3 more expensive than the standard Blu-Ray, so that's the one I have on pre-order) and for those who have missed out on the fun so far, a Blu-Ray box set of Series 1-4 plus the Abominable Bride, the latter being £40 which I think is quite good value.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 5, 2017)

On the subject of tech, I'm getting Sky Q next week. The Box has  has a 2Tb hard disc, and if you've nothing better to do, you can record four programmes whilst simultaneously watching a fifth. There's no change to contract cost. I can watch footie in Ultra HD. Sarah will love that. Not.

It may be fitted sooner, the Island's Sky engineer lives two doors down the road. As soon as the viewing cards arrive, I'll be knocking on his door.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 5, 2017)

They were featuring this on Watchdog just before Xmas and people had being complaining as they were getting little or no service with it. Sky were of no help and did not offer a solution.
I thought they were charging more for it. Other half has been toying with upgrading we already have multiroom. I think my current box is on its way out , as I have had to reboot at least once a week over the last few weeks. My telly is not even digital.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 5, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Sky were of no help and did not offer a solution.


That doesn't surprise me in the least.  My Sky box stopped working last December (29th), after only two months, and shortly after I had discovered that the last "adviser" (read: high-pressure salesman) to contact me had added Sky Sport to my bundle without my knowledge or consent.  And I can't get customer service, because I refuse to telephone their sales team again (doing so is what created the problem with the unwanted package in the first place), and they only offer email support to those who can prove themselves to be a vulnerable adult — which I can't because my so-called "care" team at Mears, who are the only ones I know who can facilitate this, refuse to co-operate. 

As things stand, I would advise everyone not to touch Sky (or Mears Homecare) with a ten-foot pole, at least until such time as Sky bring their customer support into at least the 20th century, by offering email support to all.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 5, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> That doesn't surprise me in the least.  My Sky box stopped working last December (29th), after only two months, and shortly after I had discovered that the last "adviser" (read: high-pressure salesman) to contact me had added Sky Sport to my bundle without my knowledge or consent.  And I can't get customer service, because I refuse to telephone their sales team again (doing so is what created the problem with the unwanted package in the first place), and they only offer email support to those who can prove themselves to be a vulnerable adult — which I can't because my so-called "care" team at Mears, who are the only ones I know who can facilitate this, refuse to co-operate.
> 
> As things stand, I would advise everyone not to touch Sky (or Mears Homecare) with a ten-foot pole, at least until such time as Sky bring their customer support into at least the 20th century, by offering email support to all.


My friend recently moved and was having Sky internet and TV installed , and she had problems getting people to understand they could not email her about installing as she did not have either land line or internet.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 5, 2017)

And I would advise everyone not to worry about contacting Sky by phone because I have never had a problem with their customer service in nigh on 30 years. I have never had a problem with high pressure salesmen. I had the same problem as grovesy when we moved to the Isle of Mull, so coordinating Sky, and Plusnet phone and Internet was a bit hairy, but it was all done and dusted in two days. It does help, I have to say, to have the local Sky engineer less then a hundred yards away! It also helps having a mobile phone.


grovesy said:


> They were featuring this on Watchdog just before Xmas and people had being complaining as they were getting little or no service with it. Sky were of no help and did not offer a solution.
> I thought they were charging more for it. Other half has been toying with upgrading we already have multiroom. I think my current box is on its way out , as I have had to reboot at least once a week over the last few weeks. My telly is not even digital.


Its completely pointless getting full bore Sky Q if you haven't got a decent TV. There is a cut down version of Sky Q which does not include 4K Ultra HD, but the only advantage over your current system is the ability to record three programs while watching a fourth, and 1tb hard disc. The only reason I got it was for the increasing 4K content on Sky, but chiefly on Amazon and Netflix. I wouldn't have bothered if I hadn't had my cataracts fixed, the 4K picture is staggeringly good.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 5, 2017)

I am sure other half is aware of that. He keeps looking at TV 's too.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 5, 2017)

You do know the that a 4K Ultra HD TV will set you back £450 to £650 for a 40 inch, and 50 " upwards £1000 to £2500? Be cheaper to get a different husband. (That's what my missus said)


----------



## grovesy (Jan 5, 2017)

I am sure he knows the prices, he has been looking and taking measurements.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh dear Grovesy I've been at that stage of measuring up. That's a distinct step change in commitment. Have you had the speech about the ideal viewing distance and size of TV yet? I had it memorised

Joking apart, enjoy the new kit, it's ace fun.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 6, 2017)

No I haven't.


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2017)

Never watched an episode since the sunday before last, and fella is an avid fan and even he said its been alot weirder this time around especially last sundays,but ive enjoyed the 2 episodes myself.


----------

